# How to mount Panasonic Lumix LZ series (USB)



## MorgothV8 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi, I have a problem with Panasonic Lumix LZ.
It has USB 1.0 interface, when I connect it into FreeBSD (7.1-RELEASE i386) it is detected as:
da0 at umass, 1.0MB transfers (looks quite OK)
But no device da0, da0s* in /dev/
fdisk /dev/da0 says:
/dev/da0: no such file or directory
All similar tools says the same....

It worked well in some older version, probably 6.X (I'm using this photo-camera for few years)

What is the problem?
Anybody know the solution?
FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE amd64 and 80-BETA2-amd64 (memstick) both behaves the same way?

Thanks.


----------



## cip (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi,

I just came across this old post and wonder if you ever found a solution to this problem. I'm also experiencing similar problems with my Panasonic Lumix TZ1. 

When I connect it to a USB port it shows up as da0 at umass. /dev/da0 is created but there is no /dev/da0s1a (or similar) and /dev/da0 is not mountable.

I'm using FreeNAS 0.7.2 which is based on FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE-amd64. I have no other Unix/Linux at hand at the moment, so I cannot judge wether this is FreeBSD specific or not.

Regards,

cip


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 19, 2010)

`# file -s /dev/da0`
may tell more about what is going on with da0.  Check /var/log/messages and see what it says, too.

If it's a USB problem, the freebsd-usb mailing list is the place to go.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 20, 2010)

Sometimes it is mountable, but a series
of other commands is needed
(may not work:

```
camcontrol rescan all
mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0 /mnt
camcontrol rescan all
mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt
mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0 /mnt
```
...
Guessing a little as to the precise commands.
but those or even more may enable it to mount.


----------



## cip (Jul 22, 2010)

*[Solved - using gphoto2]*

Hello,

first I want to thank you all for your responses and good ideas! I didn't get much reaction to my posts (elsewhere) lately.

@wblock: Unfortunately file isn't included in FreeNAS but I managed to install it with pkg_add. However, even /dev/da0 didn't show up anymore, so I couldn't test that.

@jb_fvwm2: `# camcontrol rescan all` doesn't come to an end. I even couldn't kill it (even with -9). It only ends when I disconnect the camera.

Now to the solution: 

I somewhere found an article about PTP (Picture Transport Protocol) and *gphoto2* saying that one can use this method if the camera doesn't work as USB mass storage. I installed gphoto2 and it works perfectly. Just say `$ gphoto2 --get-all-files` and it will download all pictures from your camera to the present working directory.

So I guess that the camera uses some proprietary USB protocol (which the Windows of course can deal with). I don't know this works for all Panasonic cameras but you might give it a try.

Anyway, this is solved for me and I hope that this post can help others with similar problems.

Thanks again and best regards,

cip


----------

